# Lorelei eyes?



## Sam Hitchman (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey all, so some friends of ours have a lake house on Lorelei and we've been going out there for a couple of years now. The crappie and pan fishing is phenomenal, bass fishing (the little targeted I do) is amazing and the cats can be huge. I've heard rumored that there were eyes in Lorelei, fished for them a number of times with no nibbles whatsoever. On my last trip I talked with an gentleman who said he fishes there at least twice a week for the past decade or so. Said they used to stock walleye in the lake but no longer do and he said there aren't any left. Is he right? I've searched the forums and found "proof" that they were in there at least at one time as all the info I can find is at least a few years old. I also heard of folks catching pike in the lake but I've never seen anything with teeth come out of those waters. If you have/do catch eyes out of Lorelei, how are you doing it? I've tried jigging/trollinf live bait/artificial, and casting spoons and flukes mainly off the dam and the "main" lake in front


----------



## Tyler Curry (Jan 29, 2018)

If there are any Walleye in there they are very few and far between. I doubt they would naturally reproduce. And there are definetly no pike.


----------



## Sam Hitchman (Oct 12, 2017)

I agree that I wouldn't think they would naturally reproduce but also not an expert. The guy who said he'd seen pike is someone I respect their opinion generally but I kind of took a slanted view at him when he told me that.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

How's the Hybrid fishing in that lake ??
Good luck with your search for Walleye.







Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Sam Hitchman (Oct 12, 2017)

Ive never caught a hybrid or white bass out of the lake. Only bass I've ever caught were buckets, and there are some good ones there. I dont keep a scale but Id say my best LMB off the lake was 3-4# but the newsletter of recent had a pic of a kid with a 10# caught on......worm and bobber. If there are any white/hybrids in the lake I'd imagine that during the winter draw down would be the only time of year to successfully target them. If you're using traditional trolling methods that is; once warm weather sets in there's too much boat traffic on too small a surface to not be in someone's way, or vice versa. The draw down does probably eliminate 10-20 acres of water off the already small body of around 100 acres at full pool. Plus, considering most of the lake is 5-10' the draw down really focuses all the fish into the only deep area of the lake. Theres not any structure to speak of either so find food is about it. Gotta have a non powered boat to access in winter; boat launch is too shallow to launch in draw down though. Ive caught some perch from the lake, most barely making legal limits. Yea, they keep putting the same fishing chart out which shows walleye on it, but I'm suspicious.


----------

